
REvil Publish First Trump ‘Dirty Laundry’ Emails Since Branded Cyber-Terrorists - aspenmayer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/05/17/hackers-publish-first-169-trump-dirty-laundry-emails-after-being-branded-cyber-terrorists/
======
aspenmayer
‘In a far more sinister tone, though, the ransom note ends with the following
warning seemingly to President Trump himself: "I would hurry up. In the place
of your competitor, I would buy all the data and put it right at the start of
the election. That would be fun. But you can get ahead of him."’

Original title lacked context and was too long. It was:

Hackers Publish First 169 Trump ‘Dirty Laundry’ Emails After Being Branded
Cyber-Terrorists

